# Sublimation & Sports Grey Tees



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Our local high school wants a 150 sports grey poly tees for their wrestling program and they will be washed twice daily during the season. Screen print, transfers, heat press & dtg I don't think will hold up, so that leaves sublimation.
The design will be black & orange. I have pressed a few sample tees using designs we sublimated on white tees. The black is fine, but as we all know the shirt color affects the orange.
I am thinking of printing a sheet that has numerous shade of orange that are darker than the orange we use and pressing the on a shirt. Hopefully that way I can find one the will work.
My question is my samples will be printed on a ricoh printer. If I find a color that works then the design will be printed by one of the companies that prints large sublimation sheets.
Will this work for getting a final product? I presume that sending the design in the same color to the printer should give me the same results as what we printed.
Any thoughts, suggestions and/or ideas on making this project work?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Whittierink (May 21, 2013)

You need cut and sew


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

Wrestlers don't wear t-shirts when they wrestle. Why would they have to be washed twice daily?
I think a quality vinyl would hold up.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Sublimation done with your Ricoh printer should work


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

i'd knock that out with any printer, no need to out source, and def no need to do cut and sew.
i don't think sport grey effects the color that much. unless your customers is extremely picky about the shade of the orange. Best thing to do is print a sample and shown them first.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

yeah I would knock that out on your printer no need to out source that small of a order and its sublimation and not vinyl. 

plus your orange might be different from the printer orange you send to them.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

They practice twice a day and the tees/shorts get washed twice a day. Raised 2 wrestlers and trust me if they don't get washed after each practice staph & ringworm show up real quick. Again thanks to all


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have done several orders for our local baseball team on sport gray Jerzee, black and green with my Ricoh and they came out great. Black is black and the green is good to go. Print out some of the oranges that are near the color orange they are looking for and use the one the looks the best. No need to outsource.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would think the color profile for your printer might be different than the profile of an outside printer, no?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Larry, what I'd do is get hold of one of the shirts and print out small boxes of the colour you are trying in different levels of shades and brightness, mark each box with the colour settings and find best the fit.
get it close and no-one will complain.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks............... My only reason for subing this out is to get 16" x 20" sheets so the paper will not leave a mark on the tees. We can print only up to 11" x 17" and I am under the impression that not covering the entire area will leave press marks. Am I wrong?

Thanks again


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It's back to the teflon pillows again I'm afraid as recommended everywhere.
I generally do a pre-press all over which flattens the pile anyway and use a heatproof fleece stuff that I have to put inside the shirt which is fractionally bigger than the image but smaller than the paper, then don't go mad on the pressure and it seems to work out okay. YOU will always see the box area because you are looking for it, but I've never had comments on the slight mark that will generally improve with washing anyway


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

If you use the "cotton-feel" 100% polys, the mark from the paper edges/press do not show as they do with the "slippery" poly shirts ... I have had no complaints and done many VaporApparels, Gildan 42000's, etc. with 11x17" sheets. Still be sure to lint-roll, even though the "blue specs" don't show as much on the heathered gray/sports gray t's ...


----------

